# ? about digital camera, please



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Anticipating the purchase of a Nikon 3300 DSLR. May be more than I can handle, haha. 

My question, which I cannot seem to get a Google answer for is: How do I transfer pics from the camera to either my phone (not a smartphone), or to another's phone (which most likely is a smartphone, as everyone has those now, except me.)

Can it be done wirelessly? The camera comes equipped with a dongle for wi-fi connectivity. Since I don't have a smartphone, this won't send the pics to my phone this way, right? Is there a way to do this, to send them to my phone, a Duramax/Sprint using the wi-fi? Do I need an app or something on my phone in order to do this?

I'd like to, for example, be out taking pics and be able to send some right then to others, then later get them transferred to the computer. 

I know how to transfer them with the USB cable from my phone to the hard drive on the puter, and its likely the same method to move them from the camera to the hard drive. 

This whole thing is stretching my brain, I am trying to grasp something that I have little understanding of. Things have progressed so in the computerized world, and I am left behind, looking around and being amazed at what can be done now. Even on my old Minolta there were capabilities that I never got into. This digital one has me going "whoa!" and that's just from reading the online owner's manual. 

Oh, and I do not yet know how to move pics from the computer to the phone, in reverse, to send out interesting pics I find online. 

Can anyone help, remember, I need simple instructions, haha! 
Thanks....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There is plenty of info on line even info and how to do that on Youtube.
Here are a couple of sites on how to do it. And the connections you need to have.
*
How to Transfer Camera Photos to an Android Phone*
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/transfer-camera-photos-to-android-phone,news-21222.html

Here is how to a iPhone from a camera.
*
Import Photos from Digital Camera to iPhone and iPad [How-to]*

http://www.igeeksblog.com/import-photos-from-camera-to-iphone-and-ipad/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Does the camera have Bluetooth? That is how I exchange pictures around.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. My phone is not an Android, or an iPhone or iPad. It is an ordinary flip phone. 

Ah Ha! I just checked, and it has Bluetooth. What does that mean? Is that something I can use for this? (I'm ignorant of this stuff, forgive me)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Alice Kramden said:


> Thanks guys. My phone is not an Android, or an iPhone or iPad. It is an ordinary flip phone.
> 
> Ah Ha! I just checked, and it has Bluetooth. What does that mean? Is that something I can use for this? (I'm ignorant of this stuff, forgive me)


If your camera doesn't have Bluetooth but your computer does, you can try transferring to the computer first. Be aware that Bluetooth is slow compared with wifi speeds.

You might be able to transfer using a mini-SD chip, if your phone takes it. You can do it with an adapter in the camera and without the adapter in the phone.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

I took the easy way out, nothing goes to my phone. Camera downloads to computer, then I can email them, or post them to a social network, or whatever I want. Download from my Nikon D60 is via cable or card reader.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

What I think the poster wants is to load pics onto the phone to SHOW people later on. Take pics put on phone and you always have them handy to show others.
In defense of that I don't have a phone that I can load my pics on, instead I load them From my camera into my iPad~!, That way I can show off my pics to others that way. LOL


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone. 'Preciate your efforts. 

What I am wanting to be able to do is send pics directly from the camera to someone else's phone. 

More and more people are using their phone for their computer/communication/picture viewing now and not so much a desktop. Also, fewer people are actually using email, they are putting pics up on Facebook, and texting stuff. I don't do Facebook. 

I want to send them the pics and say, "hey, I'm over here at the car show, look what they've got" right then. 

I'm beginning to think I will be able to take them from the camera and send them to my phone via Bluetooth, then I can send them to others phones. I'll dig into the Bluetooth info and see about that. 

Also, I can probably use a USB cable between the camera and my phone. 

Gee, it gets so complicated.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Why don't you take a picture FROM your phone and sent it directly to other peoples phones? Bypassing using a camera transferring pics from THAT to the camera, and then sending out? People send pics directly From Their Camera to others. And those people See the messages AND Pics on their phones. You say fewer people are using email. Yes that is true on their computers~! But they see and use emails on their Phones via sending messages AND Pictures via text messaging, or they can use their email address on their PHONES.. You Take a picture directly from Your Phone and send it to Their Phone using a variety of ways, one is using messaging format sending a picture as a attachment. 
Just like I can take a picture using my iPad's camera, and send that picture directly to anyone I choose, saying "I am here, wish you were also". LOL
And you also do this without using their email address.~!
*You can send a picture using messaging only. *
Messaging - This sends the photo as an attachment to a text message (MMS), or through your iMessage (if both you and the recipient have Apple iPhones).


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We have owned the Nikon D3300 for about a year now. It is a great camera! This video shows how to connect your camera to your phone using Bluetooth. Even though the video is for the Nikon D5300, it is done the same way with the D3300.

Like yours, our cellphone is a flip phone (not a smartphone). It has bluetooth connectivity. So, the first thing you have to do is to determine whether your phone has bluetooth.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6okEh3hdwkA[/ame]

If you haven't already searched youtube, you should know that there are all kinds of useful tutorials on the D3300 there.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks, Arabian, I'm already doing that. A DSLR can take better pics than a phone camera, it has more flexibility and I can be more creative. 

Cabin Fever, yes it has Bluetooth, there is a place to click it on or off. 

When I feel better, I'll research all this. Pulled a muscle in my back/side moving furniture and it hurts, making thinking almost impossible right now. 

You guys are a great bunch, thanks!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Alice Kramden said:


> Thanks, Arabian, I'm already doing that. A DSLR can take better pics than a phone camera, it has more flexibility and I can be more creative.


 So true as that is what I have a nice DSLR. ( Canon Powershot 12X zoom ) But I download them to my computer Then Send out the pics via email, and show them through Facebook, etc. LOL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> So true as that is what I have a nice DSLR. ( Canon Powershot 12X zoom )


That's actually a bridge camera, not a DSLR. The difference is in the view finder. I also have a bridge camera (HP d3000). Bridge cameras look very much like SLR cameras, and can also take very high quality photos. Bridge cameras seek to fill the market gap between inexpensive point & shoot cameras and expensive DSLR cameras.

I prefer bridge cameras over DSLR cameras because they're usually designed to be what I call "idiot proof." I don't know a lot about photography so I prefer an automatic camera that does most everything for me. A true camera buff would undoubtedly prefer a camera with more manual control than my camera offers.

I just transfer photos using the SD memory chip, from camera to my laptop.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My bad. I was wrong. I knew there was a way to download photos directly from the Nikon D3300 to a phone, but it's not done via Bluetooth. You can download to your phone using Wi-Fi connectivity using the Nikon WU-1a Wireless Mobile Adapter (about $35).

So, what you have to check for on your cellphone is whether it has Wi-Fi connectivity, not Bluetooth connectivity.

How photo transferring to you phone is done with the D3300 is explained in the video entitled, "Connectivity" (fifth video down the page) at this webpage: http://www.nikonusa.com/en/learn-an...tting-started-with-your-nikon-d3300-dslr.html


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I had a flip phone once - it was not possible to transfer the photos via Bluetooth and the flip phone did not have wifi. I was theoretically able to use the chip, then only with difficulty. 

Smartphone transfers will be much easier, especially with Android phones. IPhones only like talking to other devices with an Apple logo on them, but there are apps to streamline the process.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Big price increase on it over night at Amazon. I'll wait a while. 

Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------

